# New Military gun XM25, It can shoot through walls!



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, it is time for our fantasy cheat codes from video games that enable you to shoot through walls a reality. How cool is this?


----------



## powergroover (Dec 7, 2010)

they should include these in games, so we can try it for pwning noobs, or get pwned


----------



## Origin (Dec 7, 2010)

...I came.



To the second post...let this add further to the facts: realism does not equal game balance.  Thank shit I don't have to deal with that even online.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 7, 2010)

since it can go through walls... I want one! ( No, I will not use it on my noisy neighbors )


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 7, 2010)

I bet Russia already has one, too. 

This is very interesting, and I think they should employ it soon. Not only that, but they should already be focusing on vast improvements to the platform.


----------



## IDLE (Dec 8, 2010)

It's like fishing with dynamite...

Where is the sport in that?


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 8, 2010)

IDLE said:


> It's like fishing with dynamite...
> 
> Where is the sport in that?



 I'm a Soldier, and when someone is trying to shoot/blow up you and your battle buddies, sportsmanship is the last thing that comes to mind. I'll take whatever "cheat code" comes my way.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 8, 2010)

Any projectile of sufficient mass and velocity can be shot through a wall


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool, if you know exactly where your enemy is hiding


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

So it's like a Predator missile in a bullet? Awesome. (Avoids killstreak joke)


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

this is pretty nifty. It's almost like a javelin rocket mixed with a shotgun shell, and is the size of a rifle. 

I think rick sanchez brings up a great point though. Our stuff always gets leaked, so I wouldn't be at all surprised if countries like Russia or China have something similar to this in the works.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 8, 2010)

i thought the GI.JOE had already such a gun in vietnam?


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I bet Russia already has one, too.



oh hai there

Daewoo K11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> oh hai there
> 
> Daewoo K11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I knew it.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> oh hai there
> 
> Daewoo K11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah, and the same company also makes affordable family cars. 

Btw, OP: That is pretty much a Warhammer 40000 Bolt Gun, isn't it?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> oh hai there
> 
> Daewoo K11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Place of origin




Republic of Korea


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 8, 2010)

???


----------



## Auyard (Dec 8, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Yeah, and the same company also makes affordable family cars.
> 
> Btw, OP: That is pretty much a Warhammer 40000 Bolt Gun, isn't it?



Yes! I intended on posting that. Oh what I would give to be a Space Marine.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually, I'd much rather be an Inquisitor. That way I'd still be allowed to keep my family jewels, so to speak.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2010)

There are many weapons that can go through walls, depending on what the walls are made of.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Place of origin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I'm aware of that. I just wanted to say there is a similar weapon already in service.

was a 40k bolter airburst? I thought it was more like a self-propelled rocket.

edit: 

found it 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Bolter

"Metal Storm Frag Shells are best against multiple lightly-armoured targets. They detonate before impact and spray shrapnel, shredding their victims. A proximity detonator replaces the mass-reactive cap, and the diamantine tip and deuterium core are replaced with an increased charge and fragmentation casing.1 They are similar to flak rounds and are used against clusters of enemies."


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2010)

Sternguard Veteran Squads have access to airburst rounds (ignore cover saves), but they're the only ones. 
Normal boltgun ammunition is just self-propelled rockets.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 8, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ???




Hell yeah!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Place of origin
> 
> 
> 
> Republic of Korea



What bothers you about that? 

Here in America a _huge_ percentage of all electronics come from South Korea. 

Business is business mate.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Place of origin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Republic of Korea is also known as SOUTH Korea...the good guys. 

Hell, I drive a GMC truck..made in Canada... (over 120,000 miles hard driven. At least 35,000 of those with a HEAVY load)
wear Wrangler jeans...made in Tailand (worn through thick brush, up power poles, in ditches, etc)
wear Judd jackets...made in ROK (worn in -20*, and through everything my Wranglers have been through)
drive a Pontiac GTO...made in Aussie-land. (100,000 miles, countless hard-launches, sharp turns, short stops, and even a massive wreck that almost totaled it)
and wear Double H boots...made in the grand ole US of A. (which were bought to only be worn in good conditions)

Guess which ones need resoled already, after 4 short months...


But, back on topic:

The XM25 has been talked about for a while now. I was Ordnance in the Army, so we got to chew the fat about all the fancy new shit before a lot of people did. Hell, I laid hands on the Excalibur (155mm GPS guided artillery round) before any of the media even knew it existed, and I was handing it to the guys in Iraq that were about to fire it....wait, the media said the first one was fired 3 months later..in Afghanistan  


The XM25 a great idea, in theory. But then again, so was the M16/M4, and it's (in my not-so-humble opinion), is a colossal piece of shit, and waste of tax payers money. 

We've had a weapon that can penetrate walls for a loooooong time. 








Once the Pentagon gets its head of its collective, overpaid, under worked, over opinionated ass and realize the potential of a piston operated Beowulf .50, the US Military will be in business.



EDIT:

Just watched the video. The XM25 has changed quite a bit since I first read about it. It's not shooting through a wall at all...it's an M203 grenade launcher with a range finder...big whoop. And it doesn't shoot through walls...just has a timed fuze, instead of an impact, so it'll penetrate thin objects (glass, cardboard, etc), and detonate after a certain amount of rotations. Nothing revolutionary, honestly.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2010)

So its basically a very accurate timed grenade launcher. Sweet.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> So its basically a very accurate timed grenade launcher. Sweet.



Which we already have. Give a trained Infantryman an M16 with an attached M203, and some time-fused 40mm's and your set. Trouble is finding a grunt that can actually fire the 203 that well. 

The only real benefit I see here is it's closer to a straight shot weapon than the M203, which is arch shot (I forgot the actual term, but that gets the point across).


----------



## Skanky (Dec 8, 2010)

This weapon has surely been made obsolete by now. Heck the video is dated December 26, 2009!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

The Armada said:


> What bothers you about that?
> 
> Here in America a _huge_ percentage of all electronics come from South Korea.
> 
> Business is business mate.



What bothers me after reading the article is this:

"_In May 2010, the United Arab Emirates purchased a quantity of 40 K11s for evaluation purposes for a total cost of US$560,000, giving an indicative unit cost of US$14,000.[4]_"

So South Korea is selling these types of weapons to the middle east, which is bound to make it's way to terrorists. I can't say I'm surprised because, as you said, business is business, but that doesn't quell my disquiet any.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 8, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> What bothers me after reading the article is this:
> 
> "_In May 2010, the United Arab Emirates purchased a quantity of 40 K11s for evaluation purposes for a total cost of US$560,000, giving an indicative unit cost of US$14,000.[4]_"
> 
> So South Korea is selling these types of weapons to the middle east, which is bound to make it's way to terrorists. I can't say I'm surprised because, as you said, business is business, but that doesn't quell my disquiet any.



What?
UAE is one of the biggest markets for U.S. in the middle east, and they also order shit tons of high-tech military equipments from U.S.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-airlift-capacity-with-c-130j-c-17-deals.html


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 8, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> What?
> UAE is one of the biggest markets for U.S. in the middle east, and they also order shit tons of high-tech military equipments from U.S.
> 
> UAE strengthens airlift capacity with C-130J, C-17 deals


 
But it has _Arab_ in the name!!! OMG!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> But it has _Arab_ in the name!!! OMG!!!



I'm just saying that whether or not the government willing lets terrorists have them, they will still gain access to them. I'd rather keep more advanced weapons like this out that entire region until things die down.

Edit: To the person who negged me, all I ask is that you allow me to explain myself more thoroughly before you do. Perhaps in this case we both jumped the gun over something that really isn't as bad as we originally thought.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 8, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm just saying that whether or not the government willing lets terrorists have them, they will still gain access to them. I'd rather keep more advanced weapons like this out that entire region until things die down.


 
I honestly wouldn't worry about it too much with the small gulf countries. Countries like the UAE, Bahrain, and Qatar are actually about 80-90% immigrants from in and around the Indian subcontinent and southeast asia. They're far more concerned with tourism and the service sector than all the strife going on in other parts of the region. Incidentally, it's a great place to visit. I've been to Dubai a few times, and it's incredible.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 9, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I honestly wouldn't worry about it too much with the small gulf countries. Countries like the UAE, Bahrain, and Qatar are actually about 80-90% immigrants from in and around the Indian subcontinent and southeast asia. They're far more concerned with tourism and the service sector than all the strife going on in other parts of the region. Incidentally, it's a great place to visit. I've been to Dubai a few times, and it's incredible.



Exactly. Noone in their right mind would prefer war and unrest over lying reclined in the sun on a huge pile of money.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 9, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> ittoa666 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Russia already has one, too.
> ...



Russia and South Korea aren't the same thing, big guy.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 9, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Russia and South Korea aren't the same thing, big guy.





DesertBurst said:


> yeah I'm aware of that. I just wanted to say there is a similar weapon already in service.



big guy? I sure am. im 11


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 9, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm just saying that whether or not the government willing lets terrorists have them, they will still gain access to them. I'd rather keep more advanced weapons like this out that entire region until things die down.
> 
> Edit: To the person who negged me, all I ask is that you allow me to explain myself more thoroughly before you do. Perhaps in this case we both jumped the gun over something that really isn't as bad as we originally thought.


 
Meh, they'll just end up selling it to them in five years to fund the new laser and plasma weapons


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 9, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> Meh, they'll just end up selling it to them in five years to fund the new laser and plasma weapons


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 10, 2010)

I think we're safe up until the terrorists get their hands on a BFG9000.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



OMFG real life Fallout? You win at life sir.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 10, 2010)

YOU HAVE BEEN ERASED!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 10, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



I knew it was worth it to save all of the 6000 pieces of ammo I have for that.


----------

